# Starrgabel für GT Stahlrahmen



## mono! (27. Dezember 2010)

Hello,

bei mir ist ein GT Stahlrahmen im Zulauf den ich
vorne starr aufbauen möchte.

Ich habe zu diesem Thema schon ein bißchen recherchiert,
möchte dazu aber gerne die Expertise des GT-Forums einholen,
da das Thema Starrgabel für mich völliges Neuland ist.

(Sollte es einen ähnlichen Thread zu diesem Thema bereits
geben: leider nicht gefunden, bin für Hinweise dankbar.)

Der Rahmen dürfte BJ 1998 sein, dh. mit Federgabel-Geometrie.
Ist dafür eine 440mm Einbauhöhe die richtige?
Gabel sollte non-Disc und bevorzugt schwarz sein.

Ein besonderes Anliegen ist mir die Form:
Die originalen, geschwungenen GT Starrgabeln wollen mir
nicht so recht gefallen - darf man eine Bike-Fremdmarke
à la Cannondale P-Bone oder Kona P2 verbauen?

Die P2 würde mir von der Form grundsätzlich gefallen, 
die P-Bone ist wahrscheinlich zu fett am Stahlrahmen.

Welche Starrgabeln fallen noch in mein Such-Raster
und würdet ihr vorschlagen?
Tipps zu Gabeln wie zB Pace RC31 oder ähnliche mit
"starrer Federgabeloptik" wären auch willkommen.

Über Bilder würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen!

Vielen Dank und besten Gruß,
Dominik


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Dezember 2010)

GToriginal should be your only choice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized_man (28. Dezember 2010)

unfassbar


----------



## epic2006 (28. Dezember 2010)

Nur aus Gewichtsgründen unnd weil sie rumlag:








Ritchey Logic, dürfte aber von der Einbauhöhe zu kurz für Federgabelgeo sein.

Ansonsten mal bei Surly schauen, die kommen von der Optik recht nah an die GT-Gabeln hin, schauen aber doch irgendwie anders aus. Gibts in div. EBH´s.

Grundsätzlich hat Kevin aber schon recht.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mono! (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

danke für das Feedback.

Welche original GT Starrgabel wäre das richtige für
Karakoram, Bravado, Psyclone?
GT Bologna Cut bzw. Light?

Gibts von diesen Gabeln verschiedene Einbauhöhen
oder muss ich nach bestimmten Baujahren (ab 1995?) suchen?
In welchem Preisgefüge bewegen sich die oben genannten
Gabeln ungefähr?

So schlecht schaut die original Gabel eigentlich gar nicht aus. 

Danke,
Dominik


----------



## epic2006 (28. Dezember 2010)

Eine ungefahrene mit ungekürztem Aheadschaft und 415mm Eingahöhe habe ich noch liegen, bei Interesse mach ich Fotos. Die EBH sollte ca. 60mm Federweg ausgleichen. Bei Interesse -> PN.

Eine 3D ginge auch: 



ist aber genauso wie die Light und Cut schwer zu finden.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2010)

Die genannten Gabeln würde ich in einen 98'er Stahlrahmen nicht mehr einbauen. Diese Rahmen wurden fast alle für Federgabeln mit ca. 80 mm ausgelegt. Eine 3D-Gabel ist für Rahmen, welche vor 1993 gebaut wurden. Die Einbauhöhe wird daher niedrig sein.


----------



## epic2006 (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine 3D würd ich auch nicht mehr hergeben, die andere genau zu vermessen und zu fotografieren hab ich heute nicht geschafft, kommt aber noch. 415mm sollte aber eigentlich passen, sind 20mm mehr als bei nonsuspension-Rahmen. Ansonten halt Surly, die gibts mit 425mm Einbaulänge und sind dann meine Wissens nach für 100mm Ferdergabelrahmen ausgelegt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------

